#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  Het verhaal van de Profeet Youssef alahi salam

## Sterretje2

Een Prachtige droom 

Yesoef was nog een kleine jongen, die mooi en intelligent was. Hij had 11 broers, zijn vader Yaqeb hield erg veel van hem. 
 
Op een nacht had Yesoef een prachtige droom. Hij zag elf sterren en de zon en de maan allemaal voor hem buigen. Hij was heel erg verbaasd over deze droom, wat had deze droom te betekenen? 

Hoe konden de sterren, de zon en de maan buigen voor een mens? De Kleine Yesoef ging naar zijn vader Yaqeb en vertelde hem van zijn droom: O mijn vader, voorwaar ik zag (in een droom) elf sterren en de zon en de maan, ik zag dat zij zich voor mij bogen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 4) 

Yaqeb was een profeet en hij was heel erg blij over deze droom, en zei: Allah heeft jou gezegend Yesoef. 

Zo verkiest jouw Heer jou en onderwijst Hij jou de uitleg van de vertellingen (dromen). En Hij vervolmaakt Zijn genieting aan jou en de familie van Yaqeb, zoals Hij het daarvoor heeft vervolmaakt aan jou vaderen, Ibrhm en Ishq. Voorwaar, jouw Heer is Alwetend, Alwijs. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 6) 

Yaqeb was een oude man, die veel mensenkennis bezat. Hij wist hoe Sjaytn mensen in de war kan brengen, en hen kan overwinnen. Hij zij: O mijn zoon, vertel jouw droom niet aan jouw broeders, anders zullen zij (uit jaloezie tegen jou een plan beramen. Voorwaar, Sjaytn is voor de mens een duidelijke vijand. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 5) 



De jaloezie van de broers 

Yesoef had elf broers waaronder Benjamin. Yaqeb hield van allebei erg veel, meer dan van zijn andere zonen. De overige broers werden jaloers op Yesoef en Benjamin en raakten verbitterd. Ze zeiden altijd: Waarom houdt onze vader meer van Yesoef en Benjamin dan van ons? Waarom houdt hij van hen, terwijl ze toch jong en zwak zijn? Waarom houdt hij niet evenveel van ons, wij zijn toch zeker sterke jongemannen? Dit is toch vreemd? 

Yesoef was jong en onschuldig, en hij vertelde zijn broers over zijn droom. De broers waren heel erg boos, toen ze hiervan hoorden, en werden nog jaloerser. 

Op een dag kwamen de broers samen en zeiden: Als we Yesoef doden of hem verjagen naar een ver land, dan hebben we de liefde van onze vader helemaal voor onszelf, en zal hij alleen van ons houden. n van hen zei: Doodt Yesoef niet, maar werpt hem op de bodem van de put, opdat enkele reizigers hem zullen vinden, als jullie iets willen ondernemen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 10) 



Het gesprek met Jaqeb 

De tien broers gingen naar Yaqeb hun vader. Yaqeb was erg bezorgd over Yesoef, hij wist dat de broers jaloers op hem waren en niet van hem hielden. Daarom stond hij nooit toe, dat hij met zijn broers wegging. Yesoef speelde altijd met zijn broertje Benjamin, maar ging nooit ver weg. De broers wisten dit, maar ze waren vastbesloten om iets slechts te doen. 

Ze zeiden: O onze vader, waarom vertrouwt u Yesoef niet aan ons toe. Voorwaar wij zijn hem welgezind. Laat hem morgen met ons meegaan, zodat hij overvloedig zal eten en spelen. En voorwaar, wij zullen zeker wakers over hem zijn. (Soerah Yesoef 12 ayaat 11-12) 

Yaqeb was een oude man, intelligent, wijs en geduldig. Hij wilde niet, dat Yesoef ver bij hem weg zou gaan, want hij was bezorgd over hem. Hij zei tegen zijn zoons: Ik vrees dat de wolf hem zal verslinden, terwijl jullie niet op hem letten. Ze zeiden: Als de wolf hem verslindt, terwijl wij een hechte groep zijn, dan zullen wij de verliezers zijn. (Soerah Yesoef 12 ayaat 13-14) 

Tenslotte gaf Yaqeb Yesoef toestemming om met zijn broers mee te gaan. 



Naar de wildernis 

De broers waren erg blij dat hun vader Yesoef toestemming had gegeven om met hen mee te gaan. Ze namen Yesoef mee naar de wildernis en gooide hem daar in een put. Ze kenden geen medelijden met de kleine Yesoef en hun vader Yaqeb. 

Yesoef voelde zich erg alleen in die donkere put. Maar Allah zei tegen hem:Jij zal hen zeker inlichten over die zaak van hen, terwijl zij het niet beseffen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 15) 

Nadat de broers Yesoef achter gelaten hadden, zeiden ze:Wat zullen we tegen onze vader zeggen? 

n van hen zei:Onze vader zei:Ik vrees dat een wolf hem zal opeten. We zullen zeggen:U had gelijk vader, de wolf heeft hem opgegeten. De broers stemden toe:Ja, we zullen zeggen:Vader, de wolf heeft hem opgegeten. n van de broers vroeg toen:Maar welk bewijs zullen we daarvan hebben? De anderen zeiden:Het bewijs zal geleverd worden door bloed. 

De broers vingen een schaap en doodde het. Ze pakten Yesoefs hemd en hielden het in het bloed. Ze waren erg tevreden met zichzelf. Ze zeiden:Nu zal onze vader ons geloven. 



Naar hun vader Yaqeb 

En zij gingen in de avond huilend naar hun vader Yaqeb. Ze zeiden:O vader, voorwaar, wij gingen weg om een wedloop te houden en lieten Yesoef achter bij onze goederen. Toen heeft de wolf hem verslonden, maar u zult ons niet geloven, ook al spreken wij de waarheid. En zij kwamen met zijn hemd, met vals bloed (daarop). (Soerah Yesoef 12 ayaat 16-17) 

Ze zeiden:Dit is Yesoefs bloed. 

Hun vader Yaqeb was een Profeet en was dan wel een oude man, maar nog steeds heel wijs, wijzer dan zijn zoons. Yaqeb wist, dat als een wolf iemand eet, hij zijn kleren scheurt. En Yesoefs hemd was nog helemaal ongeschonden. Zodoende wist Yaqeb dat het niet Yesoefs bloed kon zijn, en dat het verhaal van de wolf verzonnen was. Hij zei tegen zijn zoons:Maar jullie hebben voor jezelf iets moois verzonnen. Daarom is geduld gewenst. En Allah is het Die om hulp wordt gevraagd bij wat jullie beschrijven(Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 18 ) 

Yaqeb was zeker treurig en verdrietig over Yesoef, maar hij had heel veel geduld. 

En zijn broers? Die dachten helemaal niet meer aan Yesoef, die daar alleen in die put zat en niet kon slapen of eten. Het interesseerde ze niet, ze waren blij dat ze van hem af waren.



Van de put naar het paleis 

Een groep mensen was door de wildernis op reis naar Egypte. Ze hadden dorst en waren op zoek naar water. 

Ze zagen de put, en stuurde iemand om wat water te halen. De man kwam bij de put en liet een emmer zakken, haalde hem op en zag dat er een jongen in zat! Verrast riep de man uit:O goed nieuws! Dit is een jongen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 19) 

De mensen verborgen Yesoef tussen hun koopwaar, tot ze uit de buurt waren. Toen ze in Egypte kwamen, stonden ze op de markt te schreeuwen:Wie wil deze jongen kopen? Wie wil deze jongen kopen? 

De Aziz van Egypte kocht Yesoef voor een paar dirham. De koop lieden die Yesoef verkochten, beseften de waarde van Yesoef niet. De Aziz nam hem mee naar zijn paleis en zei tegen zijn vrouw:Geef hem een eervol verblijf, misschien zal hij ons voordeel brengen, of zullen wij hem als zoon aannemen. 

En zo verstevigde Allah (swt) de positie van Yesoef op aarde, opdat Hij (swt) hem (Yesoef) de uitleg van de vertellingen (dromen) zouden onderwijzen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 ayaat 20-21) 



 Aziz duidt een machtig persoon aan, het was de titel die gegeven werd aan degenen, die over Misr en Alexandri regeerden. 



Yesoefs trouw 

Toen Yesoef zijn volwassenheid had bereikt, beloonde Allah hem met kennis en wijsheid. 

Hij was een zeer aantrekkelijke knappe jongeman geworden. 

De vrouw van de Aziz voelde zich aangetrokken tot Yesoef. Maar Yesoef ging niet in op haar toenaderingen, ze sloot de deuren en zei:Kom hier. Maar Yesoef zei:Nee, ik zoek mijn toevlucht bij Allah. Voorwaar, Hij is mijn heer, (Hij geeft mij) mijn beste plaats. Voorwaar, de onrechtplegers zullen niet slagen. 

En voorzeker zij begeerde hem. En beiden rende naar de deur en zij scheurde zijn hemd aan de achterkant en zij troffen haar man aan bij de deur. De vrouw klaagde bij haar man. Ze zei:Is er een vergelding voor hem die jou familie kwaad wil doen. Yesoef zei:Zij verleide mij tegen mijn wil. Een familielid daar aanwezig zei:Als zijn hemd aan de voorkant is gescheurd, dan heeft zij gelijk en behoort hij (Yesoef) tot de leugenaars. Maar als zijn hemd aan de achterkant is gescheurd, dan heeft zij gelogen en behoort hij tot de waarachtigen. En toen ze zagen dat Yesoefs hemd aan de achterkant was gescheurd, zei de Aziz:Yesoef wend je hier van af. En jij (o vrouw) vraag om vergeving voor jou zonde. Voorwaar, jij behoort tot de zondaren. (Soerah Yesoef 12 ayaat 22-29) 

Het hele gebeuren bleef niet binnen de paleismuren en enkele vrouwen in de stad roddelden erover en zeiden:De vrouw van Al-Aziz verleidt haar slaaf tegen zijn wil, hij heeft haar verliefd gemaakt. Toen de vrouw van de Aziz over deze kwaadsprekerij hoorde, zij zette kussen voor hen klaar en liet zij hen komen en voorzag een ieder met een mes, en beval daarop aan Yesoef om tevoorschijn te komen. En toen ze hem zagen waren zij diep onder de indruk van hem en verwonden hun handen, en zij zeiden:Heilig is Allah, dit is geen mens, dit is niets dan een nobele engel!! 

De vrouw van de Aziz zei:En dit is degene vanwege wat jullie mij verwijten. En inderdaad ik heb hem geprobeerd te verleiden tegen zijn wil, waarop hij weigerde. Maar als hij niet doet wat ik hem beveel, dan zal hij zeker gevangen gezet worden en zal hij tot de vernederden behoren. Maar Yesoef antwoordde en zei:Mijn Heer, gevangenschap is mij liever dat wat waar zij mij voor uitnodigt. (Soerah Yesoef 12 ayaat 30-33) 

Een paar dagen later besloot de Aziz, dat het beter was om Yesoef naar de gevangenis te sturen, ondanks dat de Aziz wist dat Yesoef onschuldig was. 



De waarschuwing in de gevangenis 

De mensen in de gevangenis wisten dat Yesoef een edele jonge man was, met veel kennis en een zachtmoedig hart. Ze hielden van hem en hadden ontzag voor hem. 

Twee andere gevangene vertelden Yesoef van hun dromen. n zei:Voorwaar, ik zag dat ik in een droom druiven perste. De ander zei:Ik zag, dat ik in een droom brood op mijn hoofd droeg, waarvan de vogels aten. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 36) 

Ze vroegen Yesoef om de betekenis van hun dromen uit te leggen. Omdat Yesoef Profeet was kende hij de betekenis van deze dromen, maar wat kon hij nu als beste doen, want in die tijd aanbaden de mensen andere dingen dan Allah. Ze zeiden:Dit is de Heer van de aarde. Dit is de Heer van de zee. Dit is de Heer van de gewassen. Dit is de Heer van de regen. Etc etc. Hij hoorde meestal al die onzin aan en huilde dan om de onwetendheid van de mensen. Hij wilde de mensen tot de aanbidding van Allah oproepen. Zelfs in de gevangenis was Yesoef vrij en dapper van geest. Hij was arm maar edelmoedig en hartelijk. En Profeten verkondigden de waarheid overal, want de waarheid is een zegening in alle tijden en op alle plaatsen. 



Yesoefs wijsheid 

Yesoef dacht bij zichzelf:De nood heeft deze twee mensen bij mij gebracht. De mens die in nood is, is meer open en nederig. De persoon die in nood is, hoort en gehoorzaamt. Als ik deze twee mannen iets leer, zullen ze luisteren, en de rest van de gevangenen zullen dan ook luisteren. 

Yesoef haastte zich niet, om hun vragen te beantwoorden. 

Hij zei:Er zal geen voedsel tot jullie komen als levensvoorziening, of ik zal jullie vertellen over de uitleg daarvan, vrdat het jullie bereikt. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 37) 

De Mannen gingen zitten en kalmeerden. Toen zei Yesoef tegen hen:Ik weet hoe ik de dromen moet uit leggen. Dat is wat mijn Heer mij heeft onderwezen. (Soerah Yesoef12 aya 37) 

De mannen namen er genoegen mee te moeten wachten en luisterden geduldig, en Yesoef begon met zijn waarschuwing. 



De waarschuwing van Tawhied 

Yesoef zei nogmaals:Dat is wat mijn Heer mij heeft onderwezen. Maar Allah schenkt Zijn kennis niet aan iedereen. Allah geeft geen kennis aan een afgodenaanbidder. Weten jullie waarom mijn Heer mij onderwezen heeft? Omdat ik de weg van de afgodenaanbidders verlaten heb. En ik volg de Godsdienst van mijn vaderen, Ibrhm, Ishaq en Yaqeb. Het past ons niet om iets als deelgenoot aan Allah toe te kennen. Dat is n van de gunsten van Allah aan ons en aan de mensen, maar de meeste zijn niet dankbaar.(soerah Yesoef 12 aya 38 ) 

Toen stopte Yesoef even en vroeg hen:Jullie zeggen, de Heer van de aarde en de Heer van de zee en de Heer van de gewassen en de Heer van de regen. Yesoef ging door en zei:O mijn medegevangenen, zijn verschillende heren beter, of Allah, de Ene, de Overweldiger. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 39) 

Waar is de Heer van de aarde, de Heer van de zee, de Heer van de gewassen en de Heer van de regen? Laat mij zien wat ze geschapen hebben op de aarde! Of hebben ze een aandeel in de hemelen? 

Kijk naar de aarde en naar de hemel. Kijk naar de mens. Dit is de schepping van Allah. Laat me zien, wat de anderen geschapen hebben. Hoe kan er een Heer van de aarde zijn, een Heer van de zee, een Heer van de gewassen en een Heer van de regen? Dit zijn alleen maar namen, namen die jullie zelf hebben bedacht, jullie en jullie vaders. Het oordeel is aan Allah. Het Koninkrijk is aan Allah. De aarde is aan Allah. En het bevel is aan Allah. 

Yesoef zei:Hij beveelt dat jullie niets aanbidden behalve Hem, dat is de ware godsdienst, maar de meeste mensen weten het niet. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 40) 



De betekenis van de dromen 

Toen Yesoef klaar was met zijn waarschuwing, vertelde hij hun de betekenis van hun dromen. Hij zei:Wat n van jullie betreft, hij zal zijn heer wijn inschenken. Wat de andere betreft, hij zal gekruisigd worden en de vogels zullen van zijn hoofd eten. De zaak waarover jullie vragen, is reeds besloten. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 41) 

En Yesoef zei tegen de ander van wie hij dacht dat hij gered zou worden:Noem mij tegenover jouw heer: (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 42) 

De twee mannen gingen weg. De ene man werd inderdaad gekruisigd, en de andere man werd inderdaad een wijnschenker, wijnschenker van een heer, een koning. Maar de Sjaytn maakte dat hij vergat Yesoefs naam te noemen voor zijn heer. De wijnschenker vergat Yesoef helemaal toen die bij de koning was, en zodoende bleef Yesoef nog een aantal jaren in de gevangenis. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 42) 



De droom van de Koning 

De koning van Egypte had een vreemde droom. Hij zag in de droom, dat zeven vette koeien opgegeten werden door zeven magere koeien. De koning zag ook zeven groene koren aren en daarna zeven verdorde aren. De koning piekerde over deze vreemde dromen en hij vroeg aan zijn hofhouding, wat deze droom te betekenen had. Maar zij antwoordden slechts: Dit is een verwarde mengeling van dromen, en wij zijn geen kenners van de dromenuitleg. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 44) 

Maar de wijnschenker zei:Ik zal jullie de uitleg ervan vertellen, zendt mij daarom: (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 45) 

De wijnschenker ging naar de gevangenis en vroeg Yesoef naar de betekenis van de droom van de koning. 

Yesoef was edelmoedig, vriendelijk en vol begrip voor Allahs schepselen. Hij vertelde niet alleen de betekenis van de droom, maar legde ook uit wat hij eraan kon doen. Hij zei:Jullie zullen zeven jaren zaaien zoals gewoonlijk, en wat jullie oogsten, laat het in de aren, behalve een klein gedeelte dat jullie eten. En daarna komen zeven moeilijke jaren die alles verteren wat jullie opgeslagen hebben, behalve wat jullie (veilig) bewaard hebben. Vervolgens komt daarna een jaar waarin de mensen regen zullen krijgen en daarin zullen zij persen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 47-49) 

De wijnschenker ging naar de koning en vertelde hem de betekenis van de droom. 



De Koning laat Yesoef halen 

Toen de koning dit alles gehoord had, was hij erg opgelucht en blij. Hij vroeg:Wie heeft u die betekenis van deze droom verteld? Wie is deze edele man, die ons raad gegeven heeft en ons heeft laten zien, wat we moeten doen? 

De wijnschenker zei:Het is Yesoef, de trouwe. Hij is degene, die me vertelt heeft dat ik een wijnschenker zou worden van mijn heer, de koning. De koning zei:Brengt hem bij mij. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 50) 



Yesoef vraagt om een onderzoek in zijn zaak 

De wijnschenker kwam bij Yesoef en bracht het gebod van de koning over. Maar Yesoef was niet bereid, om de gevangenis zomaar te verlaten. De mensen zouden zeggen:Kijk daar heb je Yesoef, hij was niet trouw aan de Aziz, hij was gisteren nog in de gevangenis! Yesoef was trots en sterk, intelligent en wijs. Niet veel mensen in zijn plaats zouden dat geweest zijn. Als zij, zoals Yesoef, vele jaren in de gevangenis gezeten zouden hebben, en er dan iemand van de koning gekomen was, die zou zeggen: De koning laat u halen en wacht op u, dan zouden ze haast maken om de gevangenis te kunnen verlaten! Maar Yesoef zei: Ga terug naar jou heer en vraag hem hoe het is met de vrouwen die hun handen verwonden. Voorwaar, mijn Heer weet van hun list. 

De koning ging in op zijn verzoek tot een onderzoek in deze zaak. Hij zei tot de vrouwen:Wat was er met jullie toen jullie probeerden hem te verleiden, tegen zijn wil? Zij zeiden:Heilig is Allah, wij weten geen kwaad van hem. En de vrouw van de Aziz zei:De waarheid is gebleken, ik probeerde hem tegen zijn wil te verleiden. En voorwaar, hij behoort zeker tot de waarachtigen. 

Yesoef zei:Laat de hem (de Aziz) weten dat ik hem niet heb verraden tijdens zijn afwezigheid. En voorwaar, Allah leidt de list van de verraders niet. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 50-51) 

Zodoende werd Yesoefs onschuld bewezen en verliet hij de gevangenis als een onschuldig man. 

De koning ontving hem met hulde. 



Yesoef wordt de beheerder over Egyptes graanschuren 

Yesoef wist, dat sommige mensen niet betrouwbaar waren en bedrog pleegde. In Egypte waren er vel graanschuren, maar er zat geen graan in, ze waren leeg, omdat de mensen die ze beheerden, niet betrouwbaar waren. Ze waren niet bang voor Allah. Hun honden kregen te eten, terwijl de mensen niets hadden. Hun huizen waren prachtig versierd, terwijl de gewone mensen zelfs niets hadden om aan te trekken. 

Het gewone volk had nooit voordeel van Egyptes graanschuren. Dat zouden ze alleen hebben, als een deskundig beheerder er de baas over zou zijn. Want een beheerder zonder kennis kon niet weten, hoe ze goed te beheren. En iemand die wel kennis had, maar niet eerlijk was, zou de mensen bedriegen en zou de graanschuren alleen in zijn eigen voordeel gebruiken. 

Yesoef was een eerlijk man en hij was deskundig, Hij wilde niet, dat de machthebbers de rechten van de mensen nog meer verwaarloosden. Hij kon het niet aanzien om mensen te zien sterven. Yesoef schaamde zich niet voor de waarheid. En hij zei tegen de koning:Maak mij beheerder over de schatten van het land. Voorwaar, ik ben een kundige beheerder. Soera Yesoef 12 aya 55) 

Zo werd Yesoef de baas over de graanschuren in Egypte. Het gewone volk was opgelucht en prees Allah. 



Yesoefs broers komen 

Precies zoals Yesoef had voorspeld, kwam er een hongersnood in Egypte en Palestina. De mensen hoorden, dat er een genadige man was in Egypte, een gul en edel mens, die het beheer had over de graanschuren in het land, iemand naar wie mensen toe konden gaan en van wie ze eten kregen. 

Zodoende stuurde Yaqeb zijn oudste zoons naar Egypte om voedsel te kopen. Benjamin bleef bij zijn vader. 

Yaqeb wilde niet te ver bij hem vandaan zijn, hij had de hele zaak van vroeger met Yesoef tragedie nog niet vergeten. Dus bleef hij altijd dicht bij Benjamin in de buurt. 

En toen de broeders van Yesoef kwamen en zij traden bij hem binnen. Toen herkende hij hen, terwijl zij hem niet herkende (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 58 ) 

Yesoef dacht eraan, hoe zij hem in de put gegooid hadden en hem wilde doden. Maar Allah had hem gered. Yesoef zei niets tegen hen. Hij liet hen in hun waarde. 



Yesoef en zijn broers 

Yesoef sprak een tijd met de broers en vroeg toen: Waar komt gij vandaan? 

Van Kanaan antwoordde zij. 

Hij vroeg: Wie is jullie vader? 

Zij antwoordden:Yaqeb, zoon van Ishaq, zoon van Ibrhm, vrede en zegeningen zijn met hen. 

Hij vroeg: Hebben jullie nog een andere broer? 

Ja, antwoordde zij:We hebben een broer, die Benjamin heet. 

Hij vroeg: Waarom is die niet met u meegekomen? 

Omdat: legden ze uit: Onze vader hem niet ver weg wil laten gaan. 

Yesoef vroeg:Waarom wilt u vader hem niet laten gaan? Is het een erg jong kind? 

Nee zeiden zij:Maar hij had een broer die Yesoef heette. Eens ging hij met ons mee en we hielden een wedstrijd, we lieten Yesoef achter bij onze spullen, en een wolf verslond hem. 

Yesoef lachte in zichzelf, maar hij zei niets. Hij verlangde zijn broer Benjamin te zien. Allah had een andere beproeving voor de vader van de broers (Yaqeb) in petto. 

Yesoef gebood dat hen voedsel gegeven werd en toen zei hij tegen hen:Brengt mij jullie broeder van jullie vaders kant (Benjamin). Zien jullie niet dat ik de volle maat geef, en dat ik de beste van de gastheren ben? 

Als jullie hem niet bij mij brengen, krijgen jullie geen maat (graan) meer en benadert mij dan niet meer. 

Ze zeiden:We zullen proberen om zijn vader over te halen om hem mee te laten komen. Voorwaar, wij zullen het zeker doen. 

Yesoef zij tegen zijn gezel:Stop hun ruilmiddelen (betaling) in hun proviandzakken, zodat zij het kunnen ontdekken als zij terugkeren tot hun familie. Hopelijk zullen zij terugkeren. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 59-62) 



Yaqeb en zijn zoons 

De tien broers gingen huiswaarts naar hun vader en vertelden hem het nieuws van wat er gebeurd was. Ze zeiden tegen hem:O onze vader, het graan wordt ons onthouden, laat onze broeder met ons meegaan, zodat wij graan krijgen. En voorwaar, wij zullen zeker over hem waken. 

Yaqeb zei:Ik zal hem niet aan jullie toevertrouwen, zoals ik jullie eerder zijn broeder aan jullie toevertrouwde. Allah is de beste Waker, en Hij is de Meest Barmhartige der Erbarmers. 

Toen zij hun proviandzakken openmaakte, vonden zij hun ruilmiddelen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 53-65) 

En zeiden tegen hun vader:De Aziz is een gul mens. Hij heeft ons onze ruilmiddelen teruggegeven. Hij heeft ons alles voor niets gegeven! Stuur Benjamin met ons mee, dan krijgen we zijn deel ook. 

Yaqeb zei hen: Ik zal hem nooit met jullie mee laten gaan, vrdat jullie een belofte afleggen in de Naam van Allah, dat jullie hem zeker bij mij terug zullen brengen, behalve als jullie omsingeld worden. Toen zij hun beloften afgelegd hadden, zij hij:Allah is getuige van wat wij gezegd hebben. En toen adviseerde Yaqeb zijn zoons:O mijn zoons, ga niet door n poort naar binnen, maar g door verschillende poorten naar binnen. Ik kan niets voor jullie doen tegen (de wil van) Allah. Op de Hem heb ik mijn vertrouwen gesteld. En laten zij die vertrouwen hebben op Hem hun vertrouwen stellen. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 66-67) 



Yesoef ontmoet zijn broer Benjamin 

Toen de broers terug gingen naar Egypte om meer voedsel te kopen, kwamen ze de stad door verschillende poorten binnen, zoals hun vader gezegd had. 

Toen Yesoef zijn broer Benjamin zag, was hij erg blij en liet hem in zijn huis blijven. 

Yesoef dacht terug aan zijn moeder en vader, en aan zijn huis. Zijn jeugd kwam weer bij hem op in herinneringen. Yesoef wilde Benjamin graag bij zich houden, zodat hij hem elke dag kon zien en hem vragen naar zijn huis. Maar hoe kon hij dit laten gebeuren als Benjamin de volgende dag terug zou gaan na Kanaan, en de broers een eed hadden afgelegd om hem terug te brengen? Hoe kon Yesoef Benjamin bij hem houden zonder reden? De mensen zouden zeggen:De Aziz heeft een man van Kanaan vastgehouden voor niets. Dat is een groot onrecht. Maar Yesoef was intelligent en slim. 

Hij liet stilletjes een kostbare beker in Benjamins zadeltas glijden. 

Toen de broers de volgende dag vertrokken, gingen een paar van Yesoefs mensen hen achterna. Yesoef zelf kwam er even later achteraan. Toen ze de broers inhaalden, verklaarden ze:O jullie van de karavaan! Voorwaar, jullie zijn zeker dieven! De broers waren verbaasd en zeiden:Wat missen jullie? Ze zeiden:Wij missen een drinkbeker van de koning, en wie hem terug brengt zal een kameellading graan doen toekomen. De broers zeiden:Wij zweren bij Allah dat jullie zeker weten dat wij niet gekomen zijn om in het land verderf te zaaien en wij zijn ook geen dieven. De anderen zeiden:Wat zal de vergelding zijn als jullie leugenaar zijn. De broers zeiden:De bestraffing van degene bij wie de drinkbeker in zijn proviandzak gevonden wordt is, dat hij zelf (als een slaaf) vastgehouden zal worden. Zo bestraffen wij de onrechtplegers. 

(Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 70-75) 

De beker werd gevonden in Benjamins zadeltas, de broers schaamden zich, maar zonder schaamte zeiden ze:Als hij (Benjamin) steelt, voorzeker een broeder van hem heeft eerder gestolen. Yesoef die nu bij de anderen aangekomen was zei.Jullie hebben een slechtere plaats bij Allah en Allah weet beter wat jullie beschrijven. 

De broers zeiden:O al Aziz, voorwaar hij heeft een oude vader, en neem daarom n van ons in plaats van hem. Voorwaar, wij zien dat jij tot de weldoeners behoort. Yesoef zei:Ik zoek mijn toevlucht tot Allah, dat wij iemand zouden vastnemen, behalve degene bij wie wij onze goederen aangetroffen hebben. Anders zouden wij zeker tot de onrechtplegers behoren. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 78-79) 

Zodoende bleef Benjamin (als slaaf) achter bij Yesoef, hij was erg blij, want hij was lange tijd alleen geweest, zonder familie te zien. Allah had hem Benjamin gestuurd. Waarom zou hij dan zijn broer niet bij zich mogen houden, zodat hij met hem kon praten. 



Naar Yaqeb 

De broers waren onthutst. Hoe konden ze terug naar hun vader zonder Benjamin? De Broers bedachten, wat ze tegen hun vader zouden kunnen zeggen. Ze hadden hem verdriet gedaan met Yesoef. Konden ze hem nu ook verdriet doen met Benjamin. 

De oudste van hen weigerde terug te gaan naar Yaqeb. Hij zei tegen zijn broers:Ga terug naar jullie vader en zeg:O vader, voorwaar, uw zoon heeft gestolen en wij kunnen alleen getuigen zijn van wat wij weten. En wij zijn geen waker over het verborgene. Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 81) 

Toen bij terugkomst Yaqeb hun verhaal hoorde, wist hij, dat Allah er de hand in had en hij begreep, dat Allah hem op de proef stelde. Hij had eerst verdriet gehad over Yesoef, en nu had hij verdriet over Benjamin. Allah zou hem niet laten lijden over zowel Yesoef als over Benjamin. Allah heeft een verborgen hand, en een verborgen wijsheid in deze zaak. Op zon manier stelt Hij Zijn dienaren op de proef, en daarna maakt Hij hen gelukkig en zegent hen. 

Tenslotte toen Yaqeb weer wat kalmer was geworden, zei hij:Hopelijk brengt Allah hen allen terug bij mij. Voorwaar, Hij is de Alwetende, de Alwijze. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 83) 



Het geheim komt uit 

Maar toch was Yaqeb ook een mens, met een zacht, menselijk hart in zijn borst. Dus toen hij aan Yesoef terugdacht, kwam zijn verdriet weer ten volle naar boven, hij zei:Ik heb medelijden met Yesoef en zijn ogen werden wit van verdriet en hij beheerste zijn woede. 

Zijn zoons raakte gergerd en zeiden:Bij Allah, jij zal aan Yesoef blijven denken totdat je er ziek van wordt of jij behoort tot hen die te gronde gaan. 

Yaqeb zei:Ik klaag alleen over mijn zorg en verdriet bij Allah. Ik weet van Allah wat jullie niet weten. Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 84-86) 

Yaqeb wist dat wanhoop ongeloof is. Hij had een groot vertrouwen in Allah. Hij stuurde zijn zoons terug naar Egypte om naar Benjamin te gaan, en hun best te doen om hem mee naar huis terug te nemen. Yaqeb verbood hen om het geloof in Allahs barmhartigheid te verliezen. 

De Broers kwamen voor de derde keer in Egypte aan. Ze gingen naar Yesoef en klaagden bij hem over hun armoede en hun zorgen. Ze vroegen hem om liefdadig met hen te zijn. 

Verdriet en liefde welden in Yesoef op. Hij kon het niet langer verdragen om naar de zoons van zijn eigen vader te luisteren, de zoons van een profeet, die bij n van de koningen over hun armoede en zorgen klaagden. Hij dacht:Hoe lang kan ik de waarheid nog verbergen, terwijl ze arm zijn? Hoe lang kan ik nog doorgaan, zonder mijn vader te zien? 

Toen zei hij tegen hen:Weten jullie, wat jullie Yesoef en zijn broer aan deden, toen jullie onwetend waren. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 89) 

De broers wisten dat dit een geheim was, dat alleen zij en Yesoef kenden, en daarom wisten ze dat er iets niet pluis zat, zou deze Aziz Yesoef kunnen zijn, nee toch! Of misschien toch wel. Hoe kon hij anders beginnen over iets dat jaren geleden was gebeurt en waarvan alleen de broers en Yesoef zelf wisten. 

Glorie aan Allah! Kon Yesoef levend zijn? Was hij niet gestorven in die put? Kon Yesoef de Aziz van Egypte zijn, de beroemde man die de baas was over de graanschuren van het land, de man die voor hen zorgde? Ze twijfelde er niet meer aan, of de man die tegen hen gesproken had, moest Yesoef zijn. Ze zeiden:Ben jij Yesoef? Hij antwoordde:Ik ben Yesoef. En hij wees naar Benjamin en zei:En dit is mijn broeder. Allah heeft ons genade geschonken. Voorwaar, wie (Allah) vreest en geduldig is, voorwaar, Allah doet de beloning van de weldoeners niet verloren gaan. 

Ze zeiden:Bij Allah, voorzeker, Allah heeft jou boven ons verheven. Voorwaar, wij waren zeker zondaren. 

Yesoef verweet hen niet wat zij gedaan hadden. Hij zei:Er is voor jullie geen verwijt op deze dag. En hopelijk vergeeft Allah jullie, en Hij is de Meest Barmhartige der Erbarmers. (Soerah Yesoef 12 aya 90-92) 



Yesoef laat Yaqeb halen 

Yesoef verlangde ernaar om zijn vader te zien. Waarom zou hij nu nog geduldig zijn, nu het geheim uitgekomen was? Hoe kon hij van eten en drinken genieten, als zijn v
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

bismillah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## proud_moslima

Salaamoe3alaikoem,



Masha'Allah, het is echt een mooi verhaal. Hoe vaak ik het ook lees of hoor, het blijft mooi. Goed van je dat je het verhaal hier hebt geplaatst, sommige kennen het verhaal namelijk niet. 



Alleen een ding, je moet je naam er niet onder schrijven. Hou het anoniem, zet je nickname er gewoon onder.



Ma3asalama,

Proud_moslima.
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Mantha-Moslim

:bism:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## moslima2525

Prachtig! Ik kan het verhaal niet verder lezen.. Stopt bij "genieten van eten en drinken. Als zijn v.....

----------


## Marocc_man

is er op youtoube een film met beelden die hetzelfde verhaal vertellen , graag link

lang verhaal trouwens

----------

